# chi of the month album



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

http://groups.msn.com/www-chihuahua-people-com/chiofthemonth.msnw


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

hmmm. who is in charge of posting the Chi of the month pics?


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

lol my bad, theyre not really up to date, hopefully they shud be posted on chi luvs site, mentioned in the chi of themonth section
mia
x


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

they are up to date now Mia I did them quite a while ago and have been adding to them :wave:


----------



## oohamgorgeous (Dec 29, 2004)

*I DID IT*

Ok nearly ,i got some pictures in photo album. called
babies


----------

